# American Idol: Hated or Loved?



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

So this thread is to discuss / argue about American Idol. I don't watch it, just pay attention to the winners, but for those of you do might like it, or for those who don't. I'm starting to confuse myself.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 28, 2008)

fffffffff X-factor plz (which is what we have in the UK)

And I love it (Y) the auditions are the best part because half of them are hilarious
And then me and a few friends are all "LETS VOTE THE CRAP OUT OF _____" when it gets to the live shows


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm, I mainly pay attention to see who wins and who decides to go country! (A fine example is Carrie Underwood). I hear about most of it from the morning radio DJ's though.


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2008)

My friends watch it, I don't.  I just listen to whatever they say.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 28, 2008)

can we get this disgusting piece of suckassery off the face of the earth and shoot the fucking moron who invented it

please? please?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't care for it or any other reality shows, really. I don't care who sings the song or how much America loves them, it's either a song I like or it isn't and unless it's done crappily it could be Carrie Underwood or Michael Jackson singing it. :/ My dad watches it and a bunch of other reality shows, though. I really don't get it because he doesn't seem like the kind of person who'd enjoy them.

Yeah pretty much the only reality show contest thing I watch is this totally awesome new one where a bunch of gay guys argue over whose dog is prettier and sometimes they drive cars into trees. I'm ashamed to admit it but hey! They drive cars into trees, man, it can't be all bad! Clay Aiken never drove a car into a tree for American Idol!


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 28, 2008)

I love it. Unfortunately, Carly Smithson didn't win.

Carly was amazing. :(


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't stand that America keep Stealing our Shows. We had Pop Idol, Strictly Come Dancing (Dancing with the stars) and the other one I can't remember the name of.

But yes I like our version (X Factor).


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 29, 2008)

The Suicune said:


> I can't stand that America keep Stealing our Shows. We had Pop Idol, Strictly Come Dancing (Dancing with the stars) and the other one I can't remember the name of.


We're not _stealing_ your shows - Pop Idol's producers decided to branch out. And believe me, there are way more countries than the UK and US with _Idol_ shows.


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

I know that :) But we had them to first because there was this program on TV years ago saying we started it all with PopStars. If not, I'm sueing ITV.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 3, 2008)

I love American Idol. Haven't missed an episode since around the Top 5 of Season 3, and I'm not sure if I should be proud of that or ashamed of it. Either way, American Idol is one of my favorite TV shows ever.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't like how if a person has a good voice, they automatically get a 'yes' from the judges in the auditions. What about emotion? Technicality? Originality? I saw an episode of it once along with Youtube clips and all the people who get to go on sound the same to me. Laughing at people who 'can't' sing (there is difference between people who are horribly off-key and just plain bad and people who don't have pleasant voices) isn't my cup of tea unless it's absolutely horrible (have you heard William Hung do "I believe I can fly"? At least "She Bangs" was... somewhat listenable) or funny (yay Bulgarian Idol).

I've never seen past the auditions, though, so maybe there actually are talented people who I have just been unlucky enough to not see.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't add ANYTHING to the poll. Ohoho.

I like these kinds of shows, but I don't watch American Idol because I don't live there and if I'm not allowed to vote then I don't care. =P


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 4, 2008)

It's not great, but it's not a bad show. It has _way_ too many good moments to be a bad show.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 4, 2008)

I only watch the auditions, and only for the people who come on and do stupid things just to get on TV. I don't care about the actual competition.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 5, 2008)

I hate it. Need I say more? I couldn't watch it for two minutes. I'd rather watch C-Span Chanel(trust me thats as low as it almost goes).


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

American Idol is practically my dad's religion, so of course I must watch it. I used to enjoy it more, but lately I've thought that contestants really aren't that good. I mean yeah, some of them are pretty good, but I find it highly unlikely that the top 24 in an American Idol season are ACTUALLY the best talent in all of America to be found. Because some of the ones who make it to the top 24 are pretty bad.

So, it kind of ticks me off that the producers aren't really looking to have a singing competition... they want a reality show. Because I think there could be some truly amazing singers out there I'd love to hear, just that they would normally get turned down  by TPTB because they aren't interesting or good-looking enough.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 8, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> My friends watch it, I don't.  I just listen to whatever they say.


What she said. Yeah. Don't watch it at all. Used to watch it, but mainly to make fun of the terrible singers.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

I only watch the first part with the auditions since they are super funny.  What I don't get is do they think they can sing well?  Or do it to get on TV.  I know some do like that dude who was wearing a Statue of Liberty costume but seriously?  Some of the auditionss just make me want to piledrive the TV.


----------

